# My Shaka Zulu Spear.  Anybody have Cold Steel Products?



## BigDollar (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm ordering what I call My Shaka Zulu Spear.  I told my wife and daughter that's what they're getting me for my Father's Day Present.

It's actually called an Assegai spear.  The original design was invented by the famous Zulu king.

The Africans used to (and in some areas still do) kill lions with iron tipped spears.  That must take a lot of nerve.  They also killed each other with these things.

Anyway, this is made by Cold Steel.  Anybody here have any experience with their products?


----------



## Jerk (May 1, 2012)

I have their 6 foot big bore blowgun.  It will take out small game up to the size of a fox with no problem from up to 25 yards.  It's awesome.


----------



## White Horse (May 1, 2012)

I have a Cold Steel SRK that I have had for years. It had a razor sharp edge out of the box, and it is easy to get back razor sharp. It is made of their Carbon V, I think they called it, and has been a good knife.

I also carry one of their Voyager folders daily. I have had this knife for 10 years or more, used and abused it, and it easily takes and keeps a razor edge. I bought it at a knife show when I saw the Cold Steel rep hammer one into a stand and then stand on it. That was to demonstrate the strength of the knife, even though it has a black plastic handle. I don't usually want a stainless knife, but this one has also been a good knife.

I don't think they are under the same management now as they were when I bought my knives, and it may be that their quality is now less. That's what often happens, but it's been a long time since I bought one of their knives so I can't say for sure.


----------



## blademan (May 1, 2012)

I have a spear,knife and a tomahawk and all were razor sharp out of the box.If nothing has changed,you will be pleased with it.


----------



## Paleo (Mar 11, 2018)

I found this old thread looking for something else.

I recently got their 4' "professional" .625 blowgun from Midway. It's a great toy and I'm having a lot of fun with it. I got a pack of 40 of  the "razor" hunting broadheads as well and the darts sold separately from the blowgun kit seem to be of much better quality.

It hits hard and decent accuracy is intuitive but I'd be hesitant to shoot anything living outside of a rat, carpenter bee or similar for ethical and legal reasons. The stun darts would be good for "harassing" non-wildlife animals.

Once again, this is a great toy and worth the $.

Does anyone have the Cold Steel Gladius? Reviews make it sound kind of rough but I'm tempted by a "utility" fixed blade in that size.


----------

